# Eclipse: Öffnen einer Quelldatei mit zusammengeklappten Funktionen



## seux (14. Sep 2012)

Hi,
kurze Frage: Ist es möglich Eclipse so einzustellen, dass wenn ich eine meiner Quellcode Dateien öffne, Eclipse deren Funktionen gleich minimiert. Also, ich meine bei den Methodendeklarationen sind ja immer so kleine + oder - Symbole auf der Linken Seite.  

gruß seux


----------



## SlaterB (14. Sep 2012)

so


----------



## nillehammer (14. Sep 2012)

Der Members-Haken ist der Entscheidende. Mag man gerne übersehen, wenn man sowas wie "Method" sucht. Zumal, wenn man unter Member mehr "Instanzvariable" versteht. Wenn man aber drüber nachdenkt, macht ein Folding einer Variablen ja nicht wirklich Sinn...


----------



## seux (15. Sep 2012)

genau so  Danke


----------

